# Punjabi: Rab Rakha



## panjabigator

Greetings,

I was just told that Pakistani Panjabis also use <rab rakhkhā> amongst themselves as a departure phrase.  Does anybody know more about this?

I have never heard <rab rakhkhā> used in serious conversation ever in Indian Panjabi.


----------



## bakshink

"Rab rakhkha" (May God take care of you) is very beautiful phrase and every Punjabi in India knows it,feels and will feel pleased to hear it. Though people may not be using it any more but they aren't using it any less either. It's used by the elders as the blessings to the departing young.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Yes, I've heard rab raakha a lot here in PK; although I'm under the impression it is a bit old fashioned....


----------



## lcfatima

It is something an elderly person might say in my experience.


----------



## panjabigator

So, is <rab rākhkhā> followed by <xudā hafiz> as well or are they equivalent for "bye?"


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

It is equivalent to Khuda Hafiz, it means the same anyway


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Yes, I've heard rab raakha a lot here in PK; although I'm under the impression it is a bit old fashioned....



*Yes, I would agree. (Rab is of course of Arabic origins).

Another typically Punjabi phrase for "Goodbye" is "Allah belii"

And for emphasis, Allah belii Rab raakhaa! *


----------



## panjabigator

Good to know. Can you tell me more about "Allah belli"?


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Good to know. Can you tell me more about "Allah belli"?



*The word "belii" means "guardian/helper/protector/friend/companion" etc. It is used in Punjabi as well as in Urdu. According to Farhang-i-'Aasifiyyah, the Punjabis (also) use "daataa velii" for "Allah belii". You must have come across the compound "yaar-belii".

Here is a shi'r by Isma'iil Merathii

phir des chhuuTaa guzrii so jhelii 
pardesiyoN kaa Allaah belii

This word is of course not to be confused with a small "belaa" (land by the river bank/meadow)
*


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you QP Sahib. We do use "belli" in my house, but I was hoping to know more about this phrase in relation to خدا حافض and the ever encroaching اللہ حافض. (We've discussed the latter two elsewhere, I do believe).


----------



## Sheikh_14

Qureshpor said:


> *The word "belii" means "guardian/helper/protector/friend/companion" etc.
> *



Indeed Belli means pal/buddy in Punjabi, never knew it was used in Urdu as well, thank you for that. Btw isn't Rab Rakha also a Punjabi variant of May God bless you and easily usable in Urdu? Post 2 does suggest this. "It's used by the elders as the blessings to the departing young". The term is quite similar to both Allah Hafiz and the Pashto Da Khuda'e paa Amaan.


----------



## littlepond

"rab raakhaa" is used in Hindi as well. (It may have come through Punjabi.)


----------



## mundiya

littlepond said:


> "rab raakhaa" is used in Hindi as well. (It may have come through Punjabi.)



If it were borrowed from Punjabi the initial /a/ would be short instead of long.


----------



## littlepond

^ I have heard both in Hindi (with long and short initial 'a'), mundiya jii. Maybe, the initial borrowing later on evolved according to speakers' speaking habits?


----------



## Qureshpor

mundiya said:


> If it were borrowed from Punjabi the initial /a/ would be short instead of long.


Are you suggesting that in Punjabi it is "rab-rakhaa" or have I misunderstood you?


----------



## mundiya

Qureshpor said:


> Are you suggesting that in Punjabi it is "rab-rakhaa" or have I misunderstood you?



That's how I've heard it.  But it could be dialectical/nonstandard.  I can't speak for PG jii, but based on his transliteration in post 1, he seems to have heard it with a short /a/ too.


----------



## Qureshpor

Thank you. I have n't really taken too much notice of his transliteration. I thought he might have been a little careless (as also was bakshink Jii). I have never heard "rab rakhaa". I have heard of the name "rakkhaa singh" but not in the phrase "rabb raakhaa".


----------



## Dib

mundiya said:


> I can't speak for PG jii, but based on his transliteration in post 1, he seems to have heard it with a short /a/ too.



Transliteration in post #5 seems to indicate the opposite. So, it's best to not attach any value to either in absence of further clarification.


----------



## marrish

_rabb raakhaa_ for me.


----------



## panjabigator

marrish said:


> _rabb raakhaa_ for me.



Apologies for the above confusion. I've only heard "rabb raakhaa."

Also, it's news to me that this is used in Hindi!


----------



## tarkshya

On a side note, my understanding is that "Khuda Hafiz" has pretty much disappeared from common speech in Pakistan. It has been replaced by "Allah Hafiz".


----------



## marrish

You are not right. It is also not on the topic.


----------



## mundiya

I guess I'm in the minority on "rab rakkhaa"!


----------



## ye jofte jurab

Personally mundiya, I like the way your version sounds better, but there are around ~10,000 results for "ਰੱਬ ਰਾਖਾ" and only ~8 for "ਰੱਬ ਰੱਖਾ." So that seems to settle it.

Incidentally, Ramrakha (*रामरखा*) is a Khatri name of related meaning, with a short a.


----------

